# Externer DVD-Brenner selberbauen



## Cheese (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ne Frage:

Hab vor, mir in naher Zukunft einen externen DVD-Brenner zu kaufen. Hab mich jetzt mal umgesehen, möchte einen Brenner von Plextor, weil ich von dieser Marke überzeugt bin und auch nix Anderes in Rechnern verbaue.

Hab aber jetzt erschreckend festgestellt, dass die externe Brennerversion vom Plextor PX-716A um 100€ mehr kostet als die interne Version. Habe daher vor, mir ein Gehäuse zu kaufen, die kosten ca 30€... Bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher, ob es dann auch funktioniert?! 

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht, wie schaut es mit der Programmunterstützung z.B. Nero aus, muss ich evtl einen Stromadapter mitschleppen?! 

Danke und Gruß
Cheese


----------



## depechemode (12. Januar 2005)

Hi als erstes das ist alles kein problem ander du soltest mher als 30€ investieren für das geheuse denn ums das Laufwerk vor stössen zuschützen sollte es schon was gutes sein 

ja du braucht einen seperates netzteil den der USB Anschlus verfügt nur über 5 Volt und das laufwerk braucht viel mehr als das ..

Mit Nero wird es keine Problemegeben da der daten strom bei USB zum brennen mit 8 Fachergeschwindigkeit ausreichent ist.


----------



## Cheese (12. Januar 2005)

Ok, dann werd ich mal um ein gutes Gehäuse schauen, wo mein Brenner reinpasst 

Danke für die Hilfe, hoffe ich mach da keine Fehler *g*


----------

